# Tender lights, observation car lights



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I am in HO

1) Is red ever appropriate for tender lights? It looks cool on a Lionel O scale.

2) Should observation cars have lights on the rear? I think they used two kerosene lanterns.

Bill


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Every steamer tender that I saw in our little town had only the
rear 'headlight'. That was Illinois Central.

"Heavy weight" observation cars had a lighted 'drum' on the
observation platform rear railing
that showed the trains' name:
Twentieth Century Limited, or City of New Orleans, etc. They also
had marker lights on either side near the roof.

My HO Santa Fe Silver side observation has one Red light
upper center.

Don


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Engine tenders may have a rear headlight and brackets that would have held marker lamps on the rear corners. The only time the marker lamps would have been lit red is if the engine is running light (no cars) or the engine is acting as a helper on the rear of a train. Red markers only indicate the rear of a train. 

These rear red markers are also applied to the rear of the last passenger car or caboose. 

Mark.


----------

